# Automatic volume mounting.



## ogogon (Nov 25, 2017)

Colleagues, tell me, please, how is it now the most correct to automatically mount USB volumes in the system without X.Org?

Ogogon.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 26, 2017)

There a few ways. The most prominent should be the native one using AutoFS (sometimes problematic) and sysutils/automount


----------

